# Just showing off Liam :) Pic heavy



## audrinasmommy88 (Jan 9, 2013)

Well, I am feeling a little better today and not so weak. This is the first time i have actually gotten on the computer since we came home. I'm still having some dizzy spells, but I am definitely better than I was...but here are some pics for your viewing pleasure. I know you all have been waiting to see pics of my little man
Getting all his measurements





My first time holding him




Just missing Audrina




First time Audrina met him and held him




















Handsome little man


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Jan 9, 2013)

:yahoo:


----------



## whitelop (Jan 9, 2013)

Anderson(my son) had the same little hand booty things, that he never kept on. lol

He's such a handsome baby! Congratulations again! :dancingorig:


----------



## audrinasmommy88 (Jan 9, 2013)

Thanks  Yea he never keeps them on. I have the same problem with his socks. Cant keep them on. I might end up having to do to him what i did with Audrina. I put her socks on her hand for mittens to keep her from scratching.


----------



## Apebull (Jan 9, 2013)

audrinasmommy88 said:


> Thanks  Yea he never keeps them on. I have the same problem with his socks. Cant keep them on. I might end up having to do to him what i did with Audrina. I put her socks on her hand for mittens to keep her from scratching.



I was just going to suggest that LOL. He is so cute congrats again.


----------



## daisyandoliver (Jan 9, 2013)

Aww! Congrats.


----------



## audrinasmommy88 (Jan 9, 2013)

Thanks


----------



## irishbunny (Jan 9, 2013)

I'm such a weirdo I always tear up at pictures/shows/videos of just born babies haha. He's adorable!


----------



## Imbrium (Jan 9, 2013)

aww, what a cutie!


----------



## KittyKatMe (Jan 9, 2013)

He looks just like my cousin's new baby! And his name is Leo! Simialarities... I can't wait to see him grow up! Congratulations!


----------



## BinkyBunny (Jan 9, 2013)

Just beautiful! WHAT ARE PERFECT LITTLE MIRACLE


----------



## missyscove (Jan 9, 2013)

Congratulations!


----------



## 1357bunnylover (Jan 10, 2013)

I can't see the pictures??  congratulations!


----------



## agnesthelion (Jan 10, 2013)

Well this is one thing I've missed....you had LIAM!!! Yay!!!! He is just beautiful. Congrats  how is big sis handling things? I have so much to catch up on but glad to have seen these pics. He is so sweet!


----------



## audrinasmommy88 (Jan 10, 2013)

LISA!!! Im so glad to see you back!!! yes I had him. He was a little early. Had him at 37 weeks and 5 days. He was 7lbs 10oz and 21 inches long. I had one shot of pain meds early during labor and then they put the epidural in. The epidural did not work and I felt EVERYTHING!!! But he's here and a healthy little man! Audrina has her moments. She only wants him when we have company and someone is holding him. She informed me today that she is daddy's favorite, not Liam. So the jealousy has kicked in and she is having a hard time adjusting.

Thank you everyone for all the comments!!!


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Jan 11, 2013)

Aw, congrats on Liam! What a handsome little baby.


----------



## agnesthelion (Jan 11, 2013)

Omg your epidural didn't work. Yikes! When I had my son, I asked for an epidural after I had been in labor for like 12 hours, I couldn't take it anymore! 

Well, there was an emergency csection so the anesthesiologist couldn't get to me. Oh my, I was freaking out! Both from the pain and from thinking I would end up being too far along to get one.

Finally I got one when I was dilated to an 8. So I feel your pain, literally! But it worked just enough to dull things for the end. Phew!

My son was 7lbs 10 oz too. 

Glad Liam is here safe and healthy. You are no doubt exhausted right about now but it will get better. Sounds like Audrina is acting pretty normal  before long she will be protective of her lil brother I'm sure!

Congrats again!!!


----------



## whitelop (Jan 11, 2013)

Ohh you poor women to have to feel that! I'm am SO GLAD that my epidural worked! Not to rub it in your faces or anything. I was in labor for 16 hours and if I had had to feel that, chances are I would be a single parent because I would have choked my husband to death. I'm already not very pleasant to be around, but add EXTREME pain into that and I'm totally intolerable! 
It was for the safety of everyone else that I had an epidural. I would have been able to labor through it(pun intended), but no one would have been in the room with me and they would have had to move everyone in the neighboring rooms over one, so no one would have to hear the words coming out of my mouth. lmao. I wish I was kidding. hahahaha.


----------



## Blue eyes (Jan 11, 2013)

:yes: Congratulations!

Looks like you might need to alter your avatar name. You are mommy to more than Audrina now. :clapping:


----------



## holtzchick (Jan 11, 2013)

Congrats :group:


----------



## wendymac (Jan 11, 2013)

Congratulations!! He's absolutely precious!!


----------



## Katielovesleo3 (Jan 12, 2013)

He's so adorable congrats! :hug1


----------



## audrinasmommy88 (Jan 25, 2013)

Thanks everyone! I do need to alter my name now... How do I do that lol?


----------



## wendymac (Jan 25, 2013)

No idea. LOL How's the little fellow doing? Are you getting any sleep?


----------



## audrinasmommy88 (Jan 25, 2013)

He's doing great. I updated my blog "from cupcake to Gracie" with some info about him and some pictures. We seem to be getting a sleep schedule going. He sleeps for 4-5 hours straight at night then eats and sleeps for another 2 hours. He's been up for 5 hours right now and is just now getting sleepy...so I think we are on to something


----------



## Anaira (Jan 25, 2013)

You need to pm a mod to do that. I think you are allowed only one name change, so maybe try to allow for future kids? lol.


----------



## missyscove (Jan 26, 2013)

Anaira said:


> You need to pm a mod to do that. I think you are allowed only one name change, so maybe try to allow for future kids? lol.



You'd actually need to contact an admin and yes our policy has generally been only one name change per user (preferably no name changes) excepting certain circumstances like the new software not recognizing symbols in some user names.


----------



## audrinasmommy88 (Jan 26, 2013)

Ill just keep it how it is. Everyone is used to it. Might confuse some if I change it


----------

